# Failed EIT Records?



## EngineeringBear (Jan 17, 2013)

hi,

im deciding if i should take the FE exam in april and im wondering about the worst case scenario.

would there be records of failed attempts and would potential employers be able to find out etc?

basically are there any negative consequences of taking the exam if i fail?

(PS im studying to be a civil engineer)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Bear, I don't think there is a record of failed attempts, just your state board keeps track in certain states(if you fail some many times they make you wait a year or two before you can take it again)...if you start studying now, you have plenty of time to nail it...go for it!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2013)

What judo said. or they might just make you pay more $$$$.


----------



## MapuaTech (Jan 18, 2013)

Unless you give your NCEES username and password to your employer, then they will see the failure notices.


----------



## hjg7715 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think a record of failure of the exam should be the least of your worries in deciding whether to take the exam. As others have indicated, there are no published records of exam results and if this was information you volunteered to a potential employer I doubt they would weigh heavily a failed score if you subsequently passed the exam. Shoot, my supervisor has no shame in telling folks that he failed the exam the first time he took it. If the cost of registration isn't a factor, I would probably recommend taking it even if you don't feel prepared or don't think you'll have the time to study for it. When I registered and took the exam this past Fall, I was initially hesitate because I knew I wouldn't have a whole lot of time to study for the exam as I would have this Spring so it was my intention that if I didn't pass, I would at least have gotten my feet wet so that I would know what to expect the next time I took it. Thankfully, I passed it on my first attempt.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Bear, it says you're studying to be a civil engineer, so I am assuming you are still in school. The best time to take the FE is while you are still in school (senior year) or right after graduation. The material is based off what you should be learning, the longer that you wait, the more of that higher learning crap that's gonna seep outta ya and the harder it will be to spoon feed it back in...just my 2 cents, take it for what it's worth!


----------



## car196 (Jan 18, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> Bear, it says you're studying to be a civil engineer, so I am assuming you are still in school. The best time to take the FE is while you are still in school (senior year) or right after graduation. The material is based off what you should be learning, the longer that you wait, the more of that higher learning crap that's gonna seep outta ya and the harder it will be to spoon feed it back in...just my 2 cents, take it for what it's worth!


I couldn't agree more. I work with a few people who are having a hard time with the FE since they are a few years removed from school.


----------



## solomonb (Jan 18, 2013)

Bear-- If you are going to take the exam-- TAKE IT and don't fiddle around. Study hard, in addition to what you are doing in school now. Yes, this will be a goofy 3 months until the exam, however, take it and be done with it. There is no sense to Take it to "see what the questions are like", "see what I know/don't know". You can get the syllabus for the test on the NCEES web site-- put in 15-20 hours a week between now and test time and be done with it.

There is no reason to spend money 3-4 times to take it-- take it once, plan on acing it and getting it over with. I continue to be amazed by the number of folks on this site that fiddle around 3-4 times for these tests. Yes, these are real tests-- they are designed to see if you have minimal competency in your branch of engineering. Yes, some folks are poor test takers. Yes, some folks are poor study folks. Yes, some folks XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx, fill in the blank. Bull**it-- take it and be done with it.

As I have said before, this is not as difficult as many folks make it out to be. Yes, there are a set of hoops to jump through. Yes, some of the hoops don't make any sense, however, the hoops are there for a reason-- sometimes that reason is not obvious, however, a reason.

I know, this is pointed and quite crisp. However, this is the real world of engineering. You are a smart guy/gal- you can do this-- you do need to really focus on the material and work the problems. The truth of the matter is that if you are still in school, you can probably work 90% of the problems in your sleep. Plan on shooting for 100%, not trying to get 2 points over the cut score, whatever that might be. That is probably the dumbest idea that is on this board, however, I continue to be amazed by how many folks use that as their test taking strategy. Plan on getting 100% of the questions right, if you miss a couple, no problem. If you use the cut score method, then if you miss 2 questions, you may be below the cut score.

These damn things are expensive-- a couple hundred bucks a pop. I don't know about you, however, I don't have $200/pop to blow-- do it once and be done with it. You can do it.
".


----------



## solomonb (Jan 18, 2013)

Engineerintrainingexam.com is a great tool on the web to help you with this test. It is free, he makes it fun and stimulating and looks like he has a good success rate of folks who pass. If you need a resource, this looks like a good one that is fun as well.


----------



## EngineeringBear (Jan 19, 2013)

thank you everyone for your detailed replies, was really helpful.

after reading all you guys said, im going to take it!

again thanks to all for your insight, i really appreciate it


----------



## GA PE (Jan 31, 2013)

Study hard while is school. Get a review course (I did not have any luck with the college review course). You can find some good deals on the EB yardsale. Put in 300 hours study all topics. I took mine 20 years out of school and it was a huge undertaking. Do it now while it is fresh. You will not regret even if it takes mutliple times to pass.


----------

